# Band names.



## mistaphuck (Sep 9, 2010)

A few friends and I are making a band and during a heavy smoking session we came up with a huge list of what we all agree would be some bad ass band names. We may have made a decision already but I want to know what people think is funny or awesome,




G.E.O-Group Effort Orgasm
leaky doughnut
leap of filth
ledank
estranged
statitory
league of nobodys
moocow
shit on a shingle
slippyfist
toadsauce
spitfist
stump
molitov
G.U.M give us money
emissary
seige
sanctuary
little green men
the monkey stabbers
mutilbate
foilslick
dicky fatbutt
flabsteaks
augmented reality
singularity
xenophobe
S.A.G (shits and giggles)
speed hump
the nay-sayers
reality, askew
deep fried
elbow deep
deep fried elbows
the tubes
in a blender
murderstick
people shakes
flacid
monolith
murderlith
MURDERLITH
greenery
phaece raepe
needle full of happy
advert
subvert
brand name
generic
fleshbat
rapeface
poostick
beatstick
arson
grandlarsony
serial arsony
peckerpimple
tadadoodalamma


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone with other awesome band name ideas chime in too!


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 9, 2010)

Sodden Fuckhole


Not an insult, but a band name.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 9, 2010)

lmao awesome


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 9, 2010)

If you want to draw a crowd, may I recommend "All The Pussy You Can Handle"?

On the radio in the near future:
"And tonight, at the forum, All The Pussy You Can Handle. Now Lady Gaga's new hit 'Attention Whore'."


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 9, 2010)

_'Idle but Deadly'_

it's one of the warnings on ciggarette's .. i remember reading that and thinking it would be a badass bandname lol

orrrrrr..

_'Count-Occulture'_ instead of counter-culture and you could have like a fucked vampire as your mascot hahhah


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 9, 2010)

Goodluck on the naming though brah!


----------



## Ten bag (Sep 9, 2010)

deep fried
elbow deep
deep fried elbows

i lol'd 

good band names are hard as fuck to think of


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 9, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> _'Idle but Deadly'_
> 
> it's one of the warnings on ciggarette's .. i remember reading that and thinking it would be a badass bandname lol
> 
> ...


lol i like those. its funny were all over here arguing over band names and we dont even know what kind of music were going to play and we sound terrible right now.


----------



## curts1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse
Skinny Puppy


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 10, 2010)

curts1 said:


> Cannibal Corpse
> Skinny Puppy


 ok well i know of cannibal corpse but not skinny puppy i was going more for band names that dont already exist. those are good names though


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

Three Teenagers Hit By Train
Starving Tumors
Basilisk
Eocene
The Olduvai Theory


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 15, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> Three Teenagers Hit By Train
> Starving Tumors
> Basilisk
> Eocene
> The Olduvai Theory


Eocene that sounds cool..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 15, 2010)

Fuck Knuckles and the Daggers!


----------



## MellowHaze (Sep 15, 2010)

call your band "Free Beer" get the crowds to their gigs cuz ppl will think theres free beer lol what type of music do they play?

birth of an ememy
tonedeaf


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 15, 2010)

I like rapeface lol...how about the - Coat Hanger Babies - lmao! Or the Whiskey Dicks haha


----------



## playallnite (Sep 23, 2010)

Jonestown Kool Aid


----------

